# Daily Reminder Lower Third can save Eye Area



## BeautifulBones (Dec 24, 2018)

I was running my algo's to find the most like guy in my dataset with a horrible eye area, and this is what came back



- Below Average PFL
- Neutral Canthal Tilt
- No Eyelashes
- Horrible Upper Eyelid Exposure
+ Eye Color
+ Thick Brows

But his good lower third + top tier coloring save him

Lookist overestimated eye area, and underestimated mouth area while over estimating jaw. Let it be known that me, and the people I call my peers are the only people close to truth in this body of knowledge


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 24, 2018)

His eye seems pretty long in the picture tbh. I feel like only Asians have eyes that can be longer 36 mm generally. Of course there are exceptions


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow interesting.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 24, 2018)

No asians usually have small eyes, they're just also vertically small giving the illusion that they're large. His eye area is pretty good. Good IPD, coloring, shape. Only real flaw is upper eyelid exposure and it isn't even that bad because it doesn't cover his pupil that much, giving that droopy sickly look. Neutral CT is not bad, it's masc, PCT is fem.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 24, 2018)

CHRIS!


----------



## ovrck (Dec 24, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> No asians usually have small eyes, they're just also vertically small giving the illusion that they're large. His eye area is pretty good. Good IPD, coloring, shape. Only real flaw is upper eyelid exposure and it isn't even that bad because it doesn't cover his pupil that much, giving that droopy sickly look. Neutral CT is not bad, it's masc, PCT is fem.



pct=aesthetic

aesthetics>masc


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 24, 2018)

I think this holds some truth because my eye area is kinda shit and lower third is decent.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> CHRIS!


@JustCurious 
@justchris


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> I was running my algo's to find the most like guy in my dataset with a horrible eye area, and this is what came back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the best way to discuss male beauty is looking at instagram profiles of normal people like you did, not at photos of hollywood actors.
this image is very life fuel because it proves mewing and chin/jaw surgery can improve facial attractiveness even for guys who have horrible eyes.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 24, 2018)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> His eye seems pretty long in the picture tbh. I feel like only Asians have eyes that can be longer 36 mm generally. Of course there are exceptions



It's confirmed as 29-29.5 mm by my software some girls do comment that somethings off about his eyes, but these comments are rare



battlefieldincel said:


> CHRIS!



Mouth Area and Skin/Coloring is the only reason Crisick Slays. One of my peers confirmed this with a Tinder experiment



ovrck said:


> pct=aesthetic
> 
> aesthetics>masc



You need both or you just look like a tall cute 13 year old boy



RedPilledStemcel said:


> No asians usually have small eyes, they're just also vertically small giving the illusion that they're large. His eye area is pretty good. Good IPD, coloring, shape. Only real flaw is upper eyelid exposure and it isn't even that bad because it doesn't cover his pupil that much, giving that droopy sickly look. Neutral CT is not bad, it's masc, PCT is fem.



This is true it's usually black, latins and germans/ italians have the longest PFL. His IPD is average it only looks big because he has a smaller skull ~ 5.6 bizygomatic. NCT is masc on paper , but in practice it doesn't really add any masc points. His shape isn't that good is PFL/PFW is less than ideal. I ran an algo on his comments and almost the compliments he gets on his eyes is much lower than someone like Chico or Gandy. Trust me his eyes aren't what is saving him



Deltoid said:


> I think this holds some truth because my eye area is kinda shit and lower third is decent.



I tell people this all the time. Don't do these risky eye surgeries focus on lower third and get your skin as good as possible


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Mouth Area and Skin/Coloring is the only reason Crisick Slays. One of my peers confirmed this with a Tinder experiment


Very strong jaw and chin too.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 24, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Very strong jaw and chin too.


From my very knowledgable peer. We had a PM conversation about this








*DROP SOME LIKES ON THIS POST BOYOS!*

*This algo took months to develop, and this post took 3-5 minutes to write*


----------



## mojopin (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Lookist overestimated eye area


Not quite. Genetically speaking a good eye area is critical in order to be a slayer (surgery is too risky and not yet advanced enough to get top tier eyes). Whereas currently a good beard surgeries to enhance the jawline can be done quite easily with low risk. Without a good eye area, your time as a chad is limited, once the bone structure weakens it’s over


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 24, 2018)

How do I make my upper lip lighter? My lower lip is pinkish I guess but my upper lip is blackish. inb4 lipstick


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> From my very knowledgable peer. We had a PM conversation about this
> 
> View attachment 9116
> 
> ...


He looks pretty fucking weird without the jaw, JFL.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 24, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> He looks pretty fucking weird without the jaw, JFL.



It makes you realize how big his forehead is

lower third offsets a big upper third. The only people I know who still slay while balding are men with wide and tall upper thirds with good mouth area's


----------



## androidcel (Dec 24, 2018)

Do you think that it works in opposite way too?


----------



## VST (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> From my very knowledgable peer. We had a PM conversation about this
> 
> View attachment 9116
> 
> ...


What features make lips "good" ?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 24, 2018)

VST said:


> What features make lips "good" ?


upturned upper lip
straight lower lip
wide
full

bad;





good;


----------



## VST (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> From my very knowledgable peer. We had a PM conversation about this
> 
> View attachment 9116
> 
> ...


20 matches in 1 day isn't that impressive tbh.


----------



## Wool (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> I was running my algo's to find the most like guy in my dataset with a horrible eye area, and this is what came back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to measure PFL, and what is the best length to have? want to check myself out.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 24, 2018)

His godtier lower third actually overshadowed his eye area , legit.

You can have NCT but no excuses for not working on that baw


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 24, 2018)

You got it wrong OP. Eye area worth at least 3-4 points alone whereas lower third is totally useless and overrated. Not having a good eye area is simply a detriment to any progress or looksmax and there is nothing to do about it except to accept that you are a subhuman.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 24, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> You got it wrong OP. Eye area worth at least 3-4 points alone whereas lower third is totally useless and overrated. Not having a good eye area is simply a detriment to any progress or looksmax and there is nothing to do about it except to accept that you are a subhuman.


Most aspects of eye area can be fixed as long as it’s not totally fucked


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 25, 2018)

Wool said:


> How to measure PFL, and what is the best length to have? want to check myself out.




It's more about PFL/PFW ratio 3.2 and up is good


NormieKilla said:


> You got it wrong OP. Eye area worth at least 3-4 points alone whereas lower third is totally useless and overrated. Not having a good eye area is simply a detriment to any progress or looksmax and there is nothing to do about it except to accept that you are a subhuman.



There's a member that got banned named Crisick. I dislike him for being narcy/trolly, but he slays on tinder like no tommorow with an average eye area

Keep Coping


MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Most aspects of eye area can be fixed as long as it’s not totally fucked



I got things set up, but todays christmas have the pics ready for me tomorrow, and I'll set you up


mojopin said:


> Not quite. Genetically speaking a good eye area is critical in order to be a slayer (surgery is too risky and not yet advanced enough to get top tier eyes). Whereas currently a good beard surgeries to enhance the jawline can be done quite easily with low risk. Without a good eye area, your time as a chad is limited, once the bone structure weakens it’s over



Crisick, the guy I just showed. There's to many examples of guys with average or below average eye area that can slay if they have a very good lower third


----------



## Coping (Dec 25, 2018)

Is jaw surgery + genio + wraparound jaw implant the best way to get a god tier lower third?


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 25, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> It's more about PFL/PFW ratio 3.2 and up is good
> 
> 
> There's a member that got banned named Crisick. I dislike him for being narcy/trolly, but he slays on tinder like no tommorow with an average eye area
> ...


You are the one coping so hard. Did I say that you can't slay without O'pry eye area ? No. However, not having a good eye area will simply not allow you to be truly considered as hot or call it how you want. This Crisick must probably fuck chicks below his looks level, sometimes his looksmatchs and slighlty hotter girls occasionally. True Chads slay high quality girls and rarely resort fucking down.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 25, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> You are the one coping so hard. Did I say that you can't slay without O'pry eye area ? No. However, not having a good eye area will simply not allow you to be truly considered as hot or call it how you want. This Crisick must probably fuck chicks below his looks level, sometimes his looksmatchs and slighlty hotter girls occasionally. True Chads slay high quality girls and rarely resort fucking down.



Keep coping. He does also get high class bitches on Tinder. Try it yourself


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

Fuck eyes area look at his lower third its insane more sharp than japanese knife


----------



## dodt (Dec 25, 2018)

Like whats the point of this thread, lol. For those who have a slayer lower third there's still a hope or what? jfl, there are no people like that on this forum


BeautifulBones said:


> It's more about PFL/PFW ratio 3.2 and up is good
> 
> There's a member that got banned named Crisick. I dislike him for being narcy/trolly, but he slays on tinder like no tommorow with an average eye area


True actually, his eyes are OK tier. But the guy has really slayer lower third, which is 101% genetic. He is 6.5 or maybe 7 cuz of that. That lower third haloes him af.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 25, 2018)

dodt said:


> Like whats the point of this thread, lol. For those who have a slayer lower third there's still a hope or what? jfl, there are no people like that on this forum
> 
> True actually, his eyes are OK tier. But the guy has really slayer lower third, which is 101% genetic. He is 6.5 or maybe 7 cuz of that. That lower third haloes him af.



People PM everyday a lot of members have slayer lower thirds or slayer-lite tier

It's partly genetic, but the thing is lower third can be change a lot more through soft lookmaxes like losing body fat and chewing. Even I'm getting hollow cheeks and my intermolar distance is like 4+ SD above average, so even though it's good to have a wide palate on paper. It makes it harder to be aesthetic

However Daily Reminder that I added over a standard deviation to my gonial width by chewing, and lower third surgeries(Jaw and Lips) are much safer than eye surgeries. The purpose of this thread is to give life fuel to people who have the misfortune of having below average eye area's


----------



## dodt (Dec 26, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> People PM everyday a lot of members have slayer lower thirds or slayer-lite tier
> 
> It's partly genetic, but the thing is lower third can be change a lot more through soft lookmaxes like losing body fat and chewing. Even I'm getting hollow cheeks and my intermolar distance is like 4+ SD above average, so even though it's good to have a wide palate on paper. It makes it harder to be aesthetic
> 
> However Daily Reminder that I added over a standard deviation to my gonial width by chewing, and lower third surgeries(Jaw and Lips) are much safer than eye surgeries. The purpose of this thread is to give life fuel to people who have the misfortune of having below average eye area's


I believe in soft looksmaxes but I doubt they are so efficient as u say. As a rule, if you have OK tier lower third, then with a few surgeries you can add some points to it and achieve a decent one, you cannot jump through decent tier and have a top tier lower third after surgery like that guy in op. So, my point is that its easier and safer to add points to LT but still its capped af by one's genetic. 
Is that a real surgery result or photoshopped, in a thread where you mentioned me? The guy was a mouthbreather with narrow palate, adding angularity and width literally brought his SHIT tier LT to a decent tier, that's some amazing results tbh. 
Btw are there any ways to improve the vertical size of lower third? And the vertical height of maxilla (midface)? Cuz I doubt any surgery can ascend me cuz of my lack of height in face.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 26, 2018)

is that even possible to get that godtier lower third like guy in first post having averge lower third ? even if u got money and find godtier surgeron ?


----------



## dodt (Dec 26, 2018)

bassfreak said:


> is that even possible to get that godtier lower third like guy in first post having averge lower third ? even if u got money and find godtier surgeron ?


It depends on your individual case, whether it is possible theoretically or not. But no, as a rule.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 26, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> People PM everyday a lot of members have slayer lower thirds or slayer-lite tier
> 
> It's partly genetic, but the thing is lower third can be change a lot more through soft lookmaxes like losing body fat and chewing. Even I'm getting hollow cheeks and my intermolar distance is like 4+ SD above average, so even though it's good to have a wide palate on paper. It makes it harder to be aesthetic
> 
> However Daily Reminder that I added over a standard deviation to my gonial width by chewing, and lower third surgeries(Jaw and Lips) are much safer than eye surgeries. The purpose of this thread is to give life fuel to people who have the misfortune of having below average eye area's


Will you do a thread on tan, As you know a light tan can bump up especially if ur pasty white.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 26, 2018)

dodt said:


> I believe in soft looksmaxes but I doubt they are so efficient as u say. As a rule, if you have OK tier lower third, then with a few surgeries you can add some points to it and achieve a decent one, you cannot jump through decent tier and have a top tier lower third after surgery like that guy in op. So, my point is that its easier and safer to add points to LT but still its capped af by one's genetic.
> Is that a real surgery result or photoshopped, in a thread where you mentioned me? The guy was a mouthbreather with narrow palate, adding angularity and width literally brought his SHIT tier LT to a decent tier, that's some amazing results tbh.
> Btw are there any ways to improve the vertical size of lower third? And the vertical height of maxilla (midface)? Cuz I doubt any surgery can ascend me cuz of my lack of height in face.



Depends on the starting point of your masseters, most people in the modern world have none. I just got lucky by knowing about weston price and paleo/primal eating @ 11-12, or my face would've been fucked as I mouth breathed for 1-3 years. When I started chewing I had no masseters, but now a few months later I've added a half an inch with no TMJ or other injuries, and it's made a big difference 

However the amount you can add to your masseter is also partly genetically determined by your ramus length and mandible width

The post I tagged you in look like a custom wrap around jaw surgery. I can tell as his chin is also more sagittally projected.


----------



## Earthling (Dec 27, 2018)

VST said:


> 20 matches in 1 day isn't that impressive tbh.



I think he meant 20 matches with the deformed morph


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 27, 2018)

That's not how the young metro meme works tho
That scene with ricky in boys in the hood is a good example


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 27, 2018)

Earthling said:


> I think he meant 20 matches with the deformed morph



Yea I think he was getting 40-55 with his regular face


----------



## VST (Dec 27, 2018)

Earthling said:


> I think he meant 20 matches with the deformed morph


Yeah, I know, but still that isn't much.


----------



## Earthling (Dec 27, 2018)

VST said:


> Yeah, I know, but still that isn't much.



The dude has a lower third that looks tiny compared to his forehead and still gets 20 matches a day lmao, how is that not much?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 27, 2018)

Those brows aren't thick.


----------

